# Check out my new Blog



## floydsbuddy (Oct 21, 2012)

http://roknrollers.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. How much fat was in their winter diet? How cold was the weather during hatching? Thanks.


----------



## floydsbuddy (Oct 21, 2012)

The fat content I am not to sure. But we had snow and sleet with temperatures of 1-3 degrees.


----------

